# Which rim should I get for my E60?



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

BBS CH? Sorry bad pic but it's the only one I have on an E60 :dunno:










OEM Style 172?










OEM Style 166?










I like the CHs but I can save a few $ with the 166s, which I like too but 5ers with CHs are not common. Your 0.02? Thanks


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Hmm, pics don't seem to be working. Here you go...

BBS CH?










Style 172?










Or style 166s?



















The 172 is a close third while the CH and 166 is a toss up. Price wise, 166 < 172 < CH but it's only a 200 spread. Your thoughts? Thanks


----------



## 98'Kashmere (Nov 13, 2006)

I would go for the 166's. But the BBS ch's are a close second. The 172's just look boring?


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

Personally I like the 172's. They appear to the replacement for the style 124's on the post facelift sport pack (for 550's only which will get 19" 172's and non-RFT tires, the 530 will get the 124s from the current 550 sport pack) so you're likely to see a few more 172's around post April or May but they are one of my favorite OEM wheels.


----------

